# Killed a biggun Sat night



## Killdee (Oct 25, 2005)

Got this one on the back porch at camp in my rat zapper.


----------



## raghorn (Oct 25, 2005)

What did he score..................


----------



## cowboyron (Oct 25, 2005)

What in the world....I ain't never saw one of them before.
Nice kill though....ya going to have that one mounted.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 25, 2005)

That QDM and Supplemental feeding program on your club seems to working!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 25, 2005)

That rat zapper did the trick! How does that thing work. I don't believe I've ever seen one.


----------



## Gator1679 (Oct 25, 2005)

You probably should have let him walk. Another year and it would have made the book. What the heck was that contraption you used to harvest that beast?


----------



## deuce (Oct 25, 2005)

Leave some oat and wheat seed on the back porch and you too can have trophy animals at your camp.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 25, 2005)

Mousealope?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 25, 2005)

Y'all keep indiscrimentally zapping 'em like that and next year's harvest won't be worth a hoot.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 25, 2005)

best invention since the mousetrap!!! here yall go;

http://www.ratmousezapper.com/


----------



## Stealthman (Oct 25, 2005)

*Big'un*

Is that thing approved by DNR?


----------



## HT2 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Kill..........*

Man, I ain't never heard of a "rat zapper"?????

Must be a good contraption though..........That is a dead little mouse right there.........


----------



## shaggybill (Oct 26, 2005)

Rattlesnakes are cheaper.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 26, 2005)

I would have held out for one that was bigger.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 26, 2005)

The ratzapper electrocutes the rat with 4 AA battries.I converted mine to 4 D cells for better zapping and longer battery life.
KD


----------



## deuce (Oct 26, 2005)

I hear you been huntin over bait


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 26, 2005)

i don't see the ratzapper in the regs as an approved hunting device.  Where is that 1-800 number for rat poachers???


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2005)

Ain`t nothin` like a good rat-killin`!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 26, 2005)

where can ya gits a rat zapper ?


----------



## Bowbender (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't see a tag on that thing...........


----------



## Headshot (Oct 26, 2005)

Was this animal harvested in a baited fenced in area?


----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2005)

'sposed to take the pic 'for ya saw dem horns off......


----------



## LJay (Oct 27, 2005)

Boy, that will be some good vittles!!!!


----------



## Son (Oct 27, 2005)

*rat zapper*

What if it gets your chihuaua or kitty cat? I can't spell that kind of dog...
Had some of them things move into my camp trailer during the summer, destroyed everything in there. They must be too big for our ratsnakes..


----------



## rusty_bucket (Oct 27, 2005)

You gonna eat that??  

It might make a good French Mount!  

Which did it Score? (Boone & Crocket or Pope & Young)


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 3, 2005)

Really would have been big next year


----------



## BassWorm (Nov 7, 2005)

It wasn't enticed with, "corn" , was it?


----------

